# 4-16-12 Morel Hunt



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I had big expectations for Monday and planned to be off work all day. I ended up working from 7-2:30 so I rushed to an area with 2 great spots about 30 minutes apart.

I no sooner hit honey hole #1 when this nice fresh yellow was spotted:

 

I thought I had hit paydirt, but I was wrong! I looked hard for 25 minutes and found nothing but that loner.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

So I walked to a spot that produces in the same woods and quickly stumbled onto this:


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Found an older double spore that was interesting


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Then I went dry and had only about an hour before I had to be home to the family. I drove over to honey hole #2 and hoped for better results. Followed the GPS and quickly found what i was looking for:


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Looked just a little closer into the weeds:


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

How bout a Triplet:


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Picture of golden ladies:


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Found a spot with like 8 nice ones down in the vines; had to get down on hands and knees and dig them out!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Vines!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Not the mother load I was hping for, but I only got to check 2 spots and ended up with 3 dozen. All of these were found on public land and somebody had hunted right through the middle of my "Holy Spot", but they obviously didn't know to hit the elms in there hard because they blew by them. 

The day's grab:

 

We'll be having my family spring favorite for dinner: jalapeno & chive cream cheese stuffed morels with panko. Double bread and roll in panko; 4 minutes at 350 in the deep fyer; can't wait for dinner


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Just got a text from my shroomin buddy and he found 66 yellows and grays today in Warren county. Get out there and get them before these weeds take over everything!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I got 34 nice big yellows and greys today....first time hitting anything good this year. Will be on it hard for the next two weeks.

 

 
this was the first patch that i found

the second patch had 18 and the third had 4 but 2 were to far gone so I left them for seed


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I just stopped at a spot traveling for work and hit 26 more nice yellows in 30 minutes. New best patch of 16. A few were really drying out and the really large ones are here - a couple were solid 9 inchers. Found one completely under a sheet of bark too - I moved it after finding one a foot or so away. 

Although I'm not finding them in as many numbers as the last few seasons I am finding them in all the usual spots. I typically hit a few patches of > 20 and usually find one or two spots with 30-50. This year I'm finding a couple to 8 in most of my spots. This weekend should produce and I plan to hit it hard because the weeds will end the hunting in half my spots next week. Hip high in places!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Fresh Yellows from the patch of 16 today:


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice job FishingFool thanks for the updates, I just got home today from a work trip to North Carolina, so tomorrow is the day for me.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

They are out there in decent numbers now and from what I can tell this will be it the next week or so in my areas.

I walked 22 miles this weekend, lost 3 pounds of body weight & found another 192 sponges. Probably a third of those were old...some too far gone to eat.

Buddy found 113 this weekend in Champaign county. Same story as me - several older ones and the weeds getting too high already.

I'm just about done; will spend one more full day and stop off at a couple quick check spots. My wife is sick of it by now and tired of eating them so my journey comes to an end until 2013.

I'm sitting at just over 400 on the year total; not bad and a little better than I expected just a week ago. I typically find 800-1400 on a good year; found over 1200 last year for instance. I run and gun the same spots year after year and from my numbers there were about 1/3-1/2 of the amount morels fruited. Although not perfect, most of the serious morel hunters I know all did somewhere around 50% of typical; except one guy we know and he scores huge every year

Season is ending about 2 weeks early for me which coincides with early weed growth. The morels may still be there for a couple weeks, but I won't be able to find them in thick hip high weeds.

Good luck to everybody...my feet and legs are sore and I managed to lose 6lbs this season so morel hunting is good for your health


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WELL,HERE IT IS!! If you are Northern quadrant,of the State,,or where I'm at,South/East Summit,,W O W ! ! ! I/We found the bestever haul ,,area !! Went to a new area that neither one of us have been to before,,,It was great to try a place that has nothin but game trails in it,& lots of yellows,, I have driven by this spot for years,,,and even said,, "I need to look there"!!to myself,,,& then the other day I said that to my Mush'in Buddy/Neighbor, & He says,,,"I have said that very same thing", To myself,, TOO!! So,, we went, when I got home from work yesterday, AWESOME RESULTS,, This rain&thunder/lightning,,will be much help!! If you have been looking & not finding?? I bet if you go look now they will be there!!! GOOD LUCK!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Got many more Weds. BIGGUNS, they are on in S,East Summit!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

